

Homemade 3D printer goop made from maltodextrin costs 1/50th of the real stuff - rms
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090331153010.htm

======
bd
From the original recipe:

 _"Our ethanol-water solution is vodka based (denatured alcohol tended to clog
the printhead), so don’t tell your graduate students how it’s made."_

[http://www.ceramicartsdaily.org/magazines/Ceramics%20Monthly...](http://www.ceramicartsdaily.org/magazines/Ceramics%20Monthly/2009febprintedpotfeature.aspx)

------
shard
Dupe. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=543526>

